# My setup



## Machismo (Oct 29, 2009)

Samsung 32" wide tv
2x Nad 2700 thx amps bridged
Meridian preamp
Philips lp player
Pioneer integrated amp
Rf-30 speakers
CW CLS 215 speakers


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> CW CLS 215 speakers


You lucky dog! I've been eyeing up a pair of those that I would love to get!


----------



## Machismo (Oct 29, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> You lucky dog! I've been eyeing up a pair of those that I would love to get!


They're allright and pretty cheap too. At least I don't know anything else that would suit me better in the same price range. Of course the new xls 215 could be even better, but I haven't heard those ones yet.


----------

